# Nuovo Classico geometry



## greg75 (Feb 15, 2008)

I know the Nuovo Classico from the 90s is supposed to have relaxed geometry, but does anyone know specifically how it varies from a 90s Primato? I have a Primato in Columbus EL/OS and I reckon it has a fairly laid back seat tube. Is the Nuovo Classico more relaxed than that? Also, what can anyone tell me about 'New SLX' tubing from the 90s. I googled it and found a thread saying it was another name for TSX and PRX. Can anyone here confirm? Thanks.


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

Can't add a ton of info, but I purchased a 1994 Tommasini Sintesi with "New SLX" earlier last December. I got one ride in and darned if it doesn't feel just like "Old SLX" to me. I too, have really dug around for information. I had a Columbus link somewhere at home I'll look for later.

As for the TSX comparison, you may certainly be correct, but that is the first time I've heard the connection. If it is, it wouldn't be the worst thing in the world. I have a 1991 Eddy Merckx Century built with TSX, and I like the ride for the most part.

I like a stiff frame, and that Century certainly is just that.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

I think (not sure) that the Nouvo Classico and the Primato share geometry.


----------



## greg75 (Feb 15, 2008)

*Nuovo Classico purchase*

Thanks for the thoughts...I ended up taking the plunge on a Nuovo Classico purchase. I just posted some photos in the Retro forum for any one interested.

The original motivation for purchase was to own a De Rosa that I felt more comfortable riding (the Primato is just _too _beautiful and I worry about stone chips on the flawless paint and components). Alas, the new bike has turned up looking a lot better than I expected so I am not sure I have achieved that goal! 

Still not sure how the geometry varies to the Primato but I'll work it out soon.


----------



## dierix (Jun 23, 2008)

*nuovo classico for sale*

If anyone is interested, I'm thinning the herd, and so selling my red 54 nuovo classico. More info upon request. If you want to take a peek, check out my flickr site (frederik3)


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I have a '94 Nuovo Classico. The geometry of it & the Primato are identical. The Primato has a slightly different fork & (I think) slightly thicker chain stays. One of the guys in our club rides a Primato & we're the same size. I've ridden his a couple of times for short distances. It's a little stiffer than the NC, but the handling is the same. I bought my NC new in '94. It has ~ 65,000 miles on it & it's been painted a couple of times. It & the Primato are definitely long distance stage race bikes as compared to crit bikes. I've loved mine and ride it about 50% of the time. My other bike is a CF Giant Defy Advanced.. Many people have asked if the CF bike rides better with less vibration. Damned if I can tell the difference. They both handle like an Aston Martin and ride like a Buick. You can see my bike here. I've changed it a little - put the steel fork back on & also changed back to the quill stem. http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=96677&highlight=a+little+porn+for+the+masses


----------

